# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  CMS Sea Horse [Βέλος ΙΙΙ]

## pantelis2009

Νομίζω ότι το είχαμε ξανα ανοίξει .....αλλά χάθηκε. Ας το ξανα φτίαξουμε και όσοι μπορείτε ανεβάστε.
Το Βέλος ΙΙΙ κατασκευάστηκε το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο Πρωτεύς - Βασιλειάδη, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.
Ξέρω ότι έκανε Παλούκια - Πέραμα και στο τέλος έκανε Φανερωμένη - Ν. Πέραμο. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανε δρομολόγια και σε καμιά άλλη πορθμιακή γραμμή. Αν ξέρει κανείς....περιμένουμε νέα σας. 
Απο φωτογραφία που έχω στις 19 Νοεμβρίου 2007 είναι δεμένο στο Καματερό και στις 08 Μαρτίου 2008 (άλλη φωτο μου) έχουν σβήσει το όνομα του και στον καθρέπτη πλέον γράφει CMS Sea Horse, δηλαδή ανήκει στην εταιρεία *C*assar *M*arine *S*ervices και σηκώνει σημαία Μάλτας.
Πρέπει κάπου τέλη Μαρτίου να έφυγε. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει εκεί που βρίσκετε.
Φωτογραφημένο αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 στη Φανερωμένη. Δυστυχώς για να το βγάλω απο πάνω ......βγήκε με το δένδρο στη μέση.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ 01.jpgΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Βέλος ΙΙΙ δεμένο στο Καματερό.

ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ 06.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βέλος ΙΙΙ στο Καματερό, με γραμμένο στον καθρέπτη το νέο του όνομα. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ 08 - CMS SEA HORSE.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

To CMS SEAHORSE στη Valletta της Μάλτας. Τελευταίο σήμα στο AIS στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 2014. Καλά μου ακούγονται τα νέα.

CMS_SEAHORSE.jpg
φωτογραφία του Gaetano Spiteri.
www.marinetraffic.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Πώς να μην είναι καλά τα νέα φίλε Γιώργο. Περιποιημένο είναι, 41 χρόνια δουλεύει συνέχεια, αθάνατες οι Ελληνικές Παντόφλες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και έχουμε πολύ καιρό να θυμηθούμε το πλοίο (χρόνια), ας το δούμε σε μία σχετικά πρόσφατη φωτό από  την Μάλτα όπου και συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται, _τον Ιούνιο 2017_.

----------


## apost

Και αφού πλέον είναι σίγουρο να που με ότι το cms seahorse και πλέον Παναγιά Τρυπητή επιστρέφει στην Ελλάδα....

----------


## pantelis2009

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ [ex. CMS Sea Horse, Βέλος ΙΙΙ]
Το Βέλος ΙΙΙ κατασκευάστηκε το 1973 στο ναυπηγείο Πρωτεύς - Βασιλειάδη, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.
Το ferry ¶ιγιο - ¶γιος Νικόλαος σαλπάρει ξανά!
Ζήτημα λίγων εβδομάδων είναι η δρομολόγηση εκ νέου μετά από χρόνια της πορθμειακής γραμμής Αίγιο-¶γιος Νικόλαος!
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του fokidanews.gr, ο πλοιοκτήτης έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει για την επανεκκίνηση των δρομολογίων και το φέρρυ, το οποίο βρισκόταν στην Μάλτα, είναι στο Αίγιο και κάνει τις απαραίτητες συντηρήσεις για να περάσει από τις αρμόδιες επιτροπές και να λάβει τις αναγκαίες εγκρίσεις.
Υπολογίζεται ότι μέσα στο Γενάρη θα ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια.
Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου (09/09/2007) στη Φανερωμένη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ 03 09-09-2007 copy.jpg

----------


## gioros

Ωραίο νεο αυτό.
Θα πάει καλά η γραμμή
 και το καραβάκι επιστέφει.

----------


## kostasxinos

Το πλοίο είναι στο Αιγιο και εκτελεί εργασίες συντήρησης συμμόρφωσης στα νέα του καθήκοντα μεγάλη ανάσα για τις δυο ακτές του Κορινθιακού μπράβο στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες αναμένουμε τις επίσημες ανακοινωσεις

----------


## dedaferries

Δημοσίευμα στα ακτοπλοϊκά νέα ότι στο Αίγιο θα δρομολογηθεί σύντομα ηλεκτρικό φερυ για το ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ εννοούν  ήμαρτον 50 χρόνων καράβι η βλακεία πάει σύννεφο.

----------

